# Shoppers Drugmart for Cheap Ipod Accessories



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

I was at Shoppers Drugmart yesterday in Nepean (Ottawa) and they had all the ipods in stock (yes I know there is another thread about this but keep reading..). They had the regular 20gb photo, ipod shuffle and the NANO! The black ones were sold out and all they had left was the white 2gb. Anyhoo, I was looking at the accessories there for the ipod and there hella cheap. I picked up a Centrios FM transmitter for only $19.99!!! It's kind of ghetto....it looks like a little mouse attached through a cord to my ipod (I'll take pics tonight). It's also battery operated and made out of an ugly grey plastic but I figure for 20bucks it's a good deal for someone on a tight budget. I'll try it out tonight. P.S: There is also another version of the FM transmitter with LCD screen and car charger for only $27.99. If anybody wants one and doesn't have them at there local Shoppers Drugmart. I can always get you one and ship...at your expense though ;-)


----------



## Zoiks (Sep 5, 2005)

Hey, Nice iBook. I've got the 1.33ghz/12"/80gb ???RPM (installed @ apple)/1Gig Ram/BT 2.0/AEX/Combo? I have a question for you... how are you getting the super drive? I'd love to have the DVD burner in mine, but the guys at apple said it was Impossible! The Super Drives will not work with the iBook 12 ".

If you have indeed found the holy grail, and can put a superdrive into tyour iBook, care to share the secret? I'd love to be able to edit home movies and burn them!

Cheers!


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Shoppers Nepean?
What street is this?
Thanks


----------

